# Help needed first timer event catering



## lovefood2 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi doing my first event, using servers, appetizers, should I have them use trays with food and let guest take from tray with napkins or use plates. Some guest will be standing some seating at table, it's a meet and greet 2hr fund raiser . Thank you


----------



## tommil45 (Jan 28, 2014)

Servers passing on trays with cocktail napkins for the guests usually works. Make sure frilled toothpicks are in any item needing them or small tongs are available for shrimp cocktail type items. Bus tubs or containers for the napkins or picks must be placed so guests can easily locate them.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Tommil's got it covered, you can pass at tables too, provided you have the room, it can just get tacky squeezing between guests sometimes. And cant stress enough the bussing issue--even if you have to have someone running around snatching up trash. There's nothing less classy than a bunch of plates, napkins, and used toothpicks laying around a room--especially while food is still being served. 

Of course be sure whatever you do is okayed with the client, provided there is one.

Is this some post graduate extern event or are you now an actual caterer?


----------



## lovefood2 (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you both for reply, am actual caterer but this is my 1st job, just starting . It's a classic fund raiser so I want it to be nice. First thought was put appitezer on plates and pass around to those who were sitting but the standing guest may want same so I was not sure what to do.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Well passing is generally more elegant and makes people feel more special, but

it also depends upon whom is doing the passing. Of course the other usual way is

to have an appetizer station, self serve buffet style.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

All great answers.

Are you in charge of providing the tables?

If so get the tall ones and pass.

The ugliest behavior at these things is the table sitters, frantic they will miss something, trailing waitstaff, hip checking the "standers", in order to collect a plate of apps.

Not pretty.

IMO of course.

mimi


----------



## greatcanadian (Feb 2, 2014)

The servers should wear all black (collared shirts). You can always have the servers pass the hordurves and place the remainder on a buffet table. Just make sure they are on top of the discarded napkins... Nothing looks worse than garbage all over the place.


----------



## skillet (Oct 6, 2010)

I would also suggest the tall bistro type table, I much prefer them on cocktail events. Clients budget would have to determine not only food but servers, bussers, passers as well.example Shrimp might be gone too quickly if on a stationary display but it also costs you money to have it passed by one of your personal. Some food items can be passed directly from a tray (hate to say 'piled" on but... ) others choices may need a tiny plate for each item then on a bigger tray. AAAHHH. the joys of appetizer events.....I wish you luck and I'm sure it will go great but for a first time catering event....you got kahoonas my friend!


----------

